# Wanted: Fenwick Surf Rods!!!!!



## piertony (Apr 12, 2003)

The rods that I am looking for are the old Fenwick, 10ft, 2-piece surf rods, or blanks. The model #s are SU1208, SU1206, and SU1265. Please email me at [email protected] if you have one of these rods, or know where I can find one. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------

